# Zymol / Swissol - expln for Swirls marks from AG!



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Excellent thread on scoobynet expplaining why regular use of so called "Waxes" like Auto Glym and Turtle Waz cause swirl marks - read Mark Underwood's post.

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=93600

That Swissol stuff looks pretty good.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Mark certainly knows his stuff - he used to run Wax Wizard before moving over to Swissol... the wax wizard wax I bought last March ('01) is only half used - despite waxing once per month.

Reminds me - next bank hol I need to clense, claybar and re-wax.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm - that Zymol wax in Halfords ? ...


> What you saw in Halfords is Zymol Cleaner Wax. It really a Turtle Wax product as it is made by them. If the address on the bottle says Made for and has Slemersdale lancashire addy its made by Turtle Wax!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I tried the Swissol website, but it is in a foreign language. 
I must get some of this stuff because it looks really good.

Does anybody know where I can get it from?

Perhaps organise a group buy??


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I believe the only place you can buy the Swissol products from is the web site (all in German  ).
Or you could try calling Mark on his mobile number, or email him - details were on the scoobynet thread.

I would love to be part of a group buy... but I still have loads of WW wax left!


----------



## AndrewG (May 7, 2002)

Wondered why the Zymol stuff from Halfords only cost me Â£13 not Â£113 !

I'll have a go at the Swissol stuff, let me know if you get any details on it.

Andrew


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Whilst dislpaying my classic at the NEC last year I asked Swissol to come and demonstrate the products virtues on my paint-work....great product.

I did get a UK price list and contact tel number which I'm sure I've still got, so I'll try and dig it out.

Failing that I'm sure they'll be at the NEC for the Sportscar show this month, so that could be another possibility.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

OR, you can go to http://www.sportscarworld.ltd.uk/ who are authorised UK distributors for Zymol.

Alternatively, you can buy your ticket for Beaulieu, enter the charity raffle on the day and have a chance to win a Â£90 Zymol starter kit as generously donated by the above company.

OH OH, have I just given away a clue as to the standard of prizes in the charity raffle at Beaulieu !?

Zoe


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

That zymol stuff looks a little difficult to apply


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Just realised I wrote:

"...Turtle Waz..." 

LOL


----------



## pete_w (May 7, 2002)

Zozza - Will they be selling at Beaulieu?


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Hi Guys and Gals

It is true what you have heard about a group buy.

The offer at the end of the day is open to any community including the TT forum.

Email with your interest and I will mail back the details.

The swissol website is in German at the moment BUT will soon be in German, English, French and Italian.

The will also soon be a specific UK website which is being written now.

Here are some links to the products:
Starter Kits: http://www.swizol.com/D/CH/Produkte_Entry.htm
Master Collection Kits: http://www.swizol.com/D/CH/Produkte_Master.htm
Washing:http://www.swizol.com/D/CH/Produkte_Lack1.htm
Paint Cleaning/Restoration: http://www.swizol.com/D/CH/Produkte_Lack2.htm
Waxes:http://www.swizol.com/D/CH/Produkte_Lack3.htm
Wheels:http://www.swizol.com/D/CH/Produkte_Felgen1.htm
Leather: http://www.swizol.com/D/CH/Produkte_Leder1.htm

If nyone needs help etc please do email me on [email protected] OR [email protected]

You may also call me on 07966 713177 seven days a week inc Bank Holidays from 0900 thru to 1930hrs

Rgds
Mark


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Kevin....YHM!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Can we ascertain interest for group buy on this stuff? I for one would be interested, after viewing the full price range anyway...


----------



## pete_w (May 7, 2002)

I'll be getting a kit, just don't know which yet, sooo much choice.

Judging by the email from Mark last night, the discount will apply based on the combined order total from this and the Scooby forum, so hopefully should be quite good.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

This is the beginning of a peace-treatee between Scooby & TT owners... 

I am defintely after some, but I dont know which kit to buy either...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I spent around Â£140 on a Wax wizard kit last year.

I got various products, including clay bar, acrylic protector and specific Audi wax.

This stuff is absolutely world class   . I have never used Zymol, it may well be as good, but do you have the mobile number of the guy who makes it? This sold it for me, I spent about an hour chatting to Mark on the phone about what I wanted, and how to use their products. The kit even came in a lovely Aluminium style flight case.

Can't recommend highly enough. I still have 60% of my wax left after a year. The only thing that has nearly run out is the shampoo. This doesn't get much of a mention but is really top drawer. No detergent at all, kind to the paintwork and sort of smells of coconut!

I wouldn't use any off the shelf product now, including Autoglym (except the hood cleaner, don't think WW/Swissol do a hood cleaner?)


----------



## AndrewG (May 7, 2002)

I'll be up for one of the kits.

The swiss franc is about 2.3 to the pound so the starter kits range from Â£95 to about Â£155.

Are we going to get a full UK price lkist ?

Andrew


----------



## pete_w (May 7, 2002)

Email Mark directly for the price list, or drop me a line and I'll forward it on...


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

I'm definately up for some, after seenig what it did to my old motor, we should all treat ourselves every know and again! I think the plastic may get some abuse this weekend especially if I take the trip to GTi International.

Carlos, you said that you got a specific wax for Audi's? The list supplied by Mark in his e-mail this morning was so comprehensive it would help me, possibly others, if you could mention which one it was.


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

Count me in for a group buy..


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Count me in too!

After reading this and the linked Scooby site, I've been to Halfords. There is no WW in the local store, but I've bought some Zymol Auto Wash and Zymol Cleaner Wax (Â£5.99 and Â£11.99 respectively for 500 ml) and will give them a go in the meantime.

It'll be interesting to compare them with the AG products I've been using for ages.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Be careful - Zymol products sold in Halfords are apparently made by TurtleWax !!!


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

AndrewS - we need to talk!! 
When did you 'ally mesh' the front of your car?
Have you used the Caratere top grill or teh SGi (?) replacement?
Just curious.....it's probably obvious why!?


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

It's a one-off made by myself... it looks real mean head-on


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Gentlemen

This is a group buy. I will include TT Forum orders as well. The bigger the group the better the discount etc.

Yes swissol do do a Cabrio Roof Kit and its retail price is Â£24.99 We also do a rear screen kit which is priced at Â£24.99. These items are listed in the Starter Kit section.

Anybody who needs a Cabrio Roof kit and or Rear Screen kit I will include these amongst the other orders.

Such is the response I have been swamped. What with a bespoke valet service that I do and writing articles for magazines and vehicle preparation for photo shoots etc I am busy.

Still its good fun ;-)

Any questions at all please do not hesitate to contact me by email at: [email protected] OR [email protected]. You can always call me on 07966 713177.

I am available 7 days a week from 0900 thru to 2000hrs including Bank Holidays.

Those that place an order will recieve comprehensive written instructions which walk you thru the process of looking after the car and using the products. Should you encounter problems either using the products or have techy questions regarding related car care, please do not hesitate to call me. The line is open 7 days a week. If any do get stuck or are unsure, I'll happily talk you thru the process.

Thx for your time guys. Mark


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Kev -

The stuff I've got claims to be made by Zymol, according to the small print on the back of the bottles.

Anyway, I can't see it doing any more 'harm' than the AG products I've been using to date, so I'll give it a go this weekend - though the A3 may be the guinea pig, rather than the TT 

With luck I'll need 8) when I've finished


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

Looks good, count me in for group buy. Will Mark be contacting us re pricing and ordering instructions?

rael


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

8)

FAO ccc

OK the products say zymol. However carefully look at the back and see where it is made! If it says made in GB and has A Skelmersdale, Lancs address it is made by Turtle Wax. Compare the address if you like with a Turtle Wax product and you'll see that they have the same addy and post code.

If you have bought those particular bottles direct from zymol and the address ids Chicago, Illinous then again it is made by Turtle WAx.

One can get the same product and labelled as Turtle Wax in the states in places like Pep Boys (USAHalfords equivalent) for about $3.50 retail or even cheaper at Wal Mart.


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

rael

please can you email this evening as I am away for the weekend. I'll mail you back by return.

[email protected] OR [email protected]


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Any more...a few to go for the big one band!

If not see you on June 23rd.


----------



## pete_w (May 7, 2002)

Just ordered mine.

Reminder to anyone else considering buying - cut-off date for the group buy is midday tomorrow.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Count me in too----I emailed you on Sunday


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Presumably most people are going for a starter kit? Which one is everyone going for?

M4TTC


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Thx guys to those that placed their orders.

The biggest seller is the Shield Wax with Teflon starter kit. This kit also contains clay bar etc.

The Shield wax is a sister wax to the Concorso wax and as such provides a concours gloss with extreme durability and is ideal for those cars that spend a lot of time outside.

The cutoff is noon Wednesday. If you want to talk to me pls call me on 07966 713177.


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Just done a tally and 3 more to reach the magic 50!


----------



## S-Line (May 6, 2002)

count us in for the starter kit...

nearly at the 50 mark!

Regards

Rod & Clair


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I ordered the Shield starter kit as well...


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

And one more makes 50. The other 49 of you owe me a pint ;D

Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

61 is the total now and still climbing.

Somebody is going to get a free upgrade to a Concorso kit...the factory will pick the lucky winner.

I have extended till noon Wednesday 15th due to continuing interest.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Can I have info as well please.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Et moi!


----------



## pete_w (May 7, 2002)

So am I the only one here who's gonna struggle to justify spending over Â£100 on polish to my wife, or are you all coming up with elaborate excuses? 

(Not that you all need to justify your personal purchases to *my* wife, but you know what I mean!


----------



## neilg (May 6, 2002)

Mark

I e-mailed you on Saturday for info and to be included in the buy but have not had a reply. I wasn't sure what to go for but said it would probably be the starter kit.

Am I included in the buy? I think a starter kit would be the order of the day.


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

I''' be in too for a Shieldwax starter kit if still time.
-ian- :


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Mark,
Sorry I deleted your email by mistake.
Could you resend it for me please 
Thanks
Ian


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Looks like the numbers are still on the up. I ordered mine the other day, nice chat with Mark about products and there development, looking forward to getting out there and polishing.

Haven't plucked up the courage to tell the wife, I'm sure she'll be very understanding.


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Gentlemen and ladies

The hotline is still open this evening to 9pm and again 2morro.

The quicker you contact me by phone or by email the sooner I can add you to the list.

Its a group buy that has migrated from Scoobynet to here and other places. That is what so good about a group buy.

Those that have asked for info...its on the way.

We are at 73 orders and still rising. I see there are more in emails so who knows what the final count will be...I am hoping for 100.


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

Mark - you have mail

Stick me down for the kit please.

Cheers


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Does that mean two Concorso kits, one for the Scooby boys and one for the TTers?


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Yipee, yipee, yipee I'm no longer a Newbee


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

XIANB.....call me on 07966 713177 or email me at [email protected] or [email protected]

Rgds


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

MARK_J

Never thought of that.

OK I'll make sure that happens to a lucky TT owner. Need more orders from here though if possible ;-)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Pete_w


> So am I the only one here who's gonna struggle to justify spending over Â£100 on polish to my wife, or are you all coming up with elaborate excuses?


Â£100 is a lot of money isn't it ! However, look at it this way... I bought Wax Wizard wax in March 2001 from Mark, and I'm between 1/3 and 1/2 way through the tub. That's after waxing the car every 2 or 3 weeks! The wax doesn't go off so I won't be throwing it away.. it'll be lasting me at least another year at this rate... others aren't as sad as me and don't wax their car as often... so it'll last a lot longer.
So... Â£100 for 3, maybe 4 years worth of wax? bargin if you ask me!

No - I don't work for Mark, or Swissol - I just believe very strongly in the Wax Wizard product I use. From what I understand, the Swissol product has got to be as good, if not better that the original Wax Wizard stuff!

{Mark - anytime you want to send me some free samples... ;D }


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I am also working on the basis that over the last year I have spent Â£100's of pounds experimenting on different 'off-the-shelf' products, & have never found something I am truly happy with, or convinced it is the best I can buy. Based upon what I read here, this is the best I can buy, & overall it costs less than I have spent experimenting with other products...

Therefore it is not expensive in my opinion....


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Kevin

Thx for your kind comments. Free sample...for you YES. Leave it to me to sort something out when the group buy order lands.

Swissol..all my old waxes etc and all reworked and improved. Plus now you get it presented in nice bottles, pots etc. I sold up last year to my old friends whom I have known for many years.


----------

